# Variador Siemens 430 110 kw con fallo f0001



## josetecnico (May 16, 2019)

Saludos amigos deseando lo mejor para todos, el asunto es el siguiente este variador o driver estuvo funcionando bien por mucho tiempo se daño el aire acondicionado de la sala de control donde estaba y cominza a dar falla al principio pocas veces a la semana luego esto se incremento ya lo hacia varias veces al dia hasta que ya sola mente trata arrancar y enseguida la falla f0001 esto me lo relata el operador de la planta donde esta ubicado dicho driver esta falla entre otras cosa segun el manual del equipo dice revisar cableado y conexiones del motor que no higa cortos ni aterramiento se reviso todo y no se encontro nada se conecto el motor a otro variador igual y esta trabajando desde hace 3 dias bien sin presentar falla con eso descarto motor y cableado este equipo tiene la unidada de potencia unos transitores IGBT contenidos en un solo paquete su matricula es FS300R12KE3 quisiera de uds si alguien sabe como hacer una prueba a este igbt yo a simpie vista lo veo bien la pasta termica que lo aisla un poco seca pero no veo nada mas pued ser el fallo en la tarjeta de control grasias por la ayuda que puedan brindarme


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 16, 2019)

Hola, enciende el variador sin nada conectado a la salida del mismo. Y comenta si la falla persiste.


----------



## josetecnico (May 16, 2019)

Saludos gudino roberto duberlin hice esa prueba y no me da la falla pero me da una alarma constante A922 variador sin carga


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 16, 2019)

Bueno, entonces es una buena noticia.
Chequea el cable hasta el motor.
Y cuándo digo chequear me refiero a medir fugas entre fases y a tierra mediante un megohmetro.
Dices que el motor funciona bien en otro lado.
Entonces sino llegase a ser el cable o una mala conexión en la salida del variador o en la entrada del motor. Es posible que el motor arranque con mucha carga?


----------



## josetecnico (May 20, 2019)

Saludos Gudino Roberto, buenos dias no se que hora sera donde tu te encuentras; aqui son casi las 12 del medio dia te informo lo que he hecho en este variador. Bueno la prueba con el megometro no a hice no tenia a la mano,desmonte los IGBT a simple vista se ven bien,la pasta termica seca quite la vieja y puse nueva igual hice en los tyristores, puse todo en su lugar volvi a conectar el motor, lo tenia en otro variador igual; sin arrancar el variador me da fallo F0001. Desconecte las bobinas que sensan la corriente a la salida del motor y asi me arranca y no da falla solo alarma A0922 . T e pregunto estas bobinasa que estan a la salida que sensan el consumo del motor, pueden probocar esta falla no las he desmontado primero es un poco difisil sacarlas, y no tengo una para montar y probar, pero si ud le a pasado sabe de alguien por favor comentemelo.  Gracias


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 20, 2019)

Hola, primero que nada, siempre debes dirigirte a la comunidad y no a una persona. Porque de lo contrario me obliga a mi particularmente a ser responsable de continuar con éste hilo.
Bien, la verdad no he tenido un problema de ese tipo.
Supongo que tienes el manual del equipo, y deberás buscar que indica la alarma A0922.
Lo que puede suceder es que algún conector no está bien conectado en su sitio, chequea eso.
Si fuera un problema de IGBTs, el problema aparecería con o sin motor conectado.
Los tiristores manejan la carga suave de condensadores principales, si el problema estaría ahí, seguramente acuse falta de fase en línea o desbalance de la misma, etc.
Lo que si te recomiendo, es que no utilices el variador con bobinas (son transformadores de intensidad) desconectados, ya que eso supone un problema para el control del motor en situaciones de variación de carga, control vectorial y demás, y puede terminar en algo peligroso.


----------



## josetecnico (May 20, 2019)

Disculpen no pretendo ser irrespetuoso es solo la ganas de reparar el equipo,  con lo de las bobinas si  se que no se debe trabajar en esa condicion,  solamente lo hice para ver que susedia ya lo desarme y estoy sacando las bobinas para checarlas ya me consiguieron unas de repuesto y voy a cambiarlas para probar gracias por la ayuda


----------

